# Some more crow calls...



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Not predator calls but varmint calls just the same I guess. Ive been hooked on making these for last couple months. Very frustrating call to make, especially with wooden toneboards. They are a bear to get right, especially being MT2 taper fitted into the barrel old skool style.

Almost gave up several times, but Im getting the hang of it.
Mark

Walnut with canarywood toneboards



















Ash with walnut toneboards:


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

They look outstanding Mark. Hats off! That ash looks great <---- LOL that sounds wrong.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I like the looks of it too......But I'm not gonna sweet talk you !


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Lol...thanks fellas.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Beautiful calls !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very good looking calls, but we mainly have Ravens here and they are protected.


----------

